# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اثر انگشت و امضای کارت ورود به جلسه در خانه یا حوزه؟

## Poriya1997

سلام دو تا سوال داشتم
1- کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون را گرفتم خودم تو خونه اثر انگشت بزنم و امضا کنم یا تو حوزه باید اینکارو کرد؟
2- کد سوابق تحصیلی بدلیل افتادن دروس ندار(پیش دانشگاهی) باید چیکار کنم؟

----------


## narges75

> سلام دو تا سوال داشتم
> 1- کارت ورود به جلسه آزمون را گرفتم خودم تو خونه اثر انگشت بزنم و امضا کنم یا تو حوزه باید اینکارو کرد؟
> 2- کد سوابق تحصیلی بدلیل افتادن دروس ندار(پیش دانشگاهی) باید چیکار کنم؟


جفتش سوال منم هست.من دیپلم فنی هستش ولی پیش دانشگاهیمو شهریور میخوام انسانی بدم بنابراین معدل دیپلمم که کلا تاثیر نداره خدا رو شکر و پیش دانشگاهیمم فعلا سوابق نداره. مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## _fatemeh_

اثر انگشت و امضا توی حوزه انجام میشه یعنی یه نفر میاد جلوی خودش باید امضا کنی

----------


## imaginedragon

رو کارت نوشته قبل از امتحان خودتون امضا کنيد

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## avin1992

سلام دوستان ...من میرم کارت بگیرم میکه داوطلبی با مشخصات شما وجود ندارد ،زنگ زدم سنجش گفت اخرین اطلاعات ثبت شده برای شما ماله ساله ۹۰(من لیسانس شیمی دارم) ایا کسی مثله من هست یا فقط من اینطورم؟

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*دوتا کارت پرینت بگیر یکی رو همونطوری سفید ببر یکی رم اثرانگشتو و امضا بزن

اون سفیده رو موقع کنکور وصل کن به لباست اگه گفتن چرا امضا نداره اون یکی رو درآر وصل کن به خودت من اینکارو میکنم*

----------


## asas

> *دوتا کارت پرینت بگیر یکی رو همونطوری سفید ببر یکی رم اثرانگشتو و امضا بزن
> 
> اون سفیده رو موقع کنکور وصل کن به لباست اگه گفتن چرا امضا نداره اون یکی رو درآر وصل کن به خودت من اینکارو میکنم*


میشه یهتر هم اینکارو انجام داد.دوتاشو رو هم بذار و به سینه ات بزن.چون اگه یخوای سرجلسه بری سر وسایلت و اون کارتو در بیاری وقتت تلف میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## imaginedragon

چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی تو توضیحات کارتو بخون مورد 7 
7- اثر انگشت و محل امضا بر روی کارت در آزمون حتما باید توسط داوطلب قبل ار حضور در جلسه تکمیل شود

----------


## setare76

دوستان عزیز
امضا و اثر انگشتو باید تو حوزه و در حضور مراقب زد...
خودتون ور ندارین تو خونه بزنید قبول نمی کنن تا اونجایی که من شنیدم...

----------


## imaginedragon

> دوستان عزیز
> امضا و اثر انگشتو باید تو حوزه و در حضور مراقب زد...
> خودتون ور ندارین تو خونه بزنید قبول نمی کنن تا اونجایی که من شنیدم...


 
مورد 7 رو ببین .... مطابق قوانین خودشون رفتار کنید ک دردسر نشه دیگه فوقش بگید تو کارت اینطور نوشته شده بود

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## soheil94

منظور از بند هفت اینه که قبل از ورود به سالن ازمون اثر انگشت باید زده بشه 
من پارسال کنکور داشتم 
قبل از اینکه وارد سالن بشی کنار در ورودی چند نفر هستن با میز و صندلی و جوهر برای اثر انگشت وهمچنین سوزن برای کارت

----------


## setare76

احتمالا منظورش اینه که تو حوزه قبل از اینکه بری سر جات بشینی باید کارت مهر شده باشه یا یه همچین چیزی
هدف از اثر انگشت و امضا اینه که ببینن خودت انجامش دادی نه کس دیگه ای غیر از اینه؟
من آبجیم پارسال کنکور داشت اما این کارا رو تو خونه نکرد...

----------


## imaginedragon

خب اگه اينه ک هيچي

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## _7challenger6_

*ما پارسال تو خونه امضا کردیم . یه استمپ آبی خریدیم اثر انگشت زدیم. 
اما سر جلسه یه یارو اومد با استمپ قرمز گفت دوباره انگشت بزن .تو خونه امضا وانگشت بزنین اونجا هم اگر خواستن انگشت بزنین بزنین دیگه.کاریش نمیشه کرد 
مهمتر از اینا امضای پاسخ برگ هست . یادتون نره امضا کنید

*

----------


## facebok

امضا و اثرانگشت مهم نیست. زیاد جوگیر نشید

----------


## sahar95

> امضا و اثرانگشت مهم نیست. زیاد جوگیر نشید


وااااااااااااالا..... فقط دستمال یادتون باشه ک دستت تون پاک کنید بعدش... و پاسخ نامه و...کثیف نکنین. همین

----------


## Saeed735

زیاد مهم نیست ولی اکثرا وقتی وارد حوزه میشی خیل جمعیتی رو میبینی که در حال امضا هستن.شما هم میتونید هممونجا امضا و اثر انگشت بزنید ولی بهتره که این کار رو در خانه انجام بدید.

----------


## milad76

کارت سیاه و سفید چاپ بشه گیر نمیدن ؟ حتما رنگی باید باشه؟

----------


## alishendi

> کارت سیاه و سفید چاپ بشه گیر نمیدن ؟ حتما رنگی باید باشه؟


فک نکنم . ما که همون سیا سفید چاپ کرده ایم

----------


## mraday

خونه

----------


## mazani deter

سلام اثرانگشت  باید درحوزه زده بشه جایی که مسئول حوزه باشه الان هیچ دستی به کارت نزنید تا سرجسله ازمون ان شاءالله بگن چه کنیم.

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اوووو چ حساس.من تو خونه  و تو حوزه هردوشو امتحان کردم اصلا کاری ندارن.یه سالم یکی از دوستام هیچکدومشونو نزد هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاد

----------


## ithossein

اقا خودشون نوشتن قبل ازمون تکمیل کنید را بحث الکی می کنید . اگر هم گیر دادن بگین داخل قوانین بوده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

آغا میگما . به امضا که گیر نمیدن ؟ مثلا بگن فلان جا اینجور امضا کردی چرا امضات فرق کرده  :Yahoo (21):  ؟

----------


## khaan

قبل از حضور در جلسه رو برای این نوشتن که کسی اگه خواست یکی دیگه رو به جای خودش بفرسته جلسه کنکور، با یکی نبودن اثر انگشت روی کارت ورود به جلسه و اثر انگشتی که در جلسه زده میشه، مچش گرفته بشه

----------


## saj8jad

تو خونه رو کارتتون اثر انگشت و امضا میکنن

----------


## saj8jad

سر جلسه آزمون هم در حضور نماینده سازمان سنجش روی پاسخنامتون اثر انگشت میزنین ، تمام

----------


## abolfazl76

منظور از مهر چیه؟

----------


## comet97

من پارسال دوتا پرینت گرفتم یکی تو خونه امضا و ار انگشت زدم یه سوزنم بالاش زدم برای اتصال به لباسم.یکیشو همونجوری سفید با خودم بردم.اونجا دم حوزه قبل اینکه اجازه ورود بدن خودشون خودکار و اینا میدادن که امضا و کنی و انگشت بزنی.به منم گیر ندادن.ولی امسالم همین کارو کردم.شما هم دوتا پرینت بگیرین یکی رو سفید ببرین  مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## imaginedragon

> قبل از حضور در جلسه رو برای این نوشتن که کسی اگه خواست یکی دیگه رو به جای خودش بفرسته جلسه کنکور، با یکی نبودن اثر انگشت روی کارت ورود به جلسه و اثر انگشتی که در جلسه زده میشه، مچش گرفته بشه


ینی میشینن 1 میلیون کارت و پاسخبرگو تطبیق میدن بنطرت  :Yahoo (4): ))))))

----------


## _ZAPATA_

**

----------


## khaan

این که گفته شده در منزل انجام بدین به این خاطر هست که کسی اگه خواست دیگری رو به جای خودش به جلسه بفرسته مچش گرفته بشه.

----------


## mraday

> **


اي بابا بالاخره تو خونه يا تو آزمون 

من پارسال هم تو خونه انجام دادم

----------


## New person

دوستان یک سوال،

اگه امضای من روی پاسخبرگ با امضایی که سال پیش روی پاسخ برگ داده بودم متفاوت باشه، مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## maryam6784

> دوستان عزیز
> امضا و اثر انگشتو باید تو حوزه و در حضور مراقب زد...
> خودتون ور ندارین تو خونه بزنید قبول نمی کنن تا اونجایی که من شنیدم...


آخه نوشته قبل جلسه توسط خود داوطلب زده بشه

----------


## asas

> آخه نوشته قبل جلسه توسط خود داوطلب زده بشه


مریم ببین بهترین کار اینه
دوتا کارت تهیه کن یکیشو امضا کن یکیشو نکن.هر کدومش نیاز بود استفاده میکنی

----------


## asas

> دوستان یک سوال،
> 
> اگه امضای من روی پاسخبرگ با امضایی که سال پیش روی پاسخ برگ داده بودم متفاوت باشه، مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


اگه جزو نفرات برتر نباشی مشکلی نیس البته اگرم باشی بازم مشکلی نیس.اخه ازت اثر انگشت میگیرن اونم نه یکی بلکه دوتا

----------


## maryam6784

> مریم ببین بهترین کار اینه
> دوتا کارت تهیه کن یکیشو امضا کن یکیشو نکن.هر کدومش نیاز بود استفاده میکنی


اره همین خوبه

----------


## After4Ever

بچه ها کارت  باید در ورق a4 چاپ بشه دیگه؟

----------


## asas

> بچه ها کارت  باید در ورق a4 چاپ بشه دیگه؟


اره.خودش رو نصفش چاپ میشه یعنی a5

----------


## Lara27

> بچه ها کارت  باید در ورق a4 چاپ بشه دیگه؟


باید از محل برش ببری و با سنجاق قفلی بزنی به لباست

----------


## Goodbye forever

*
1- کارت ورود به جلسه که روش نوشته مهر و امضای داوطلب باید در خانه مهر و امضا بزنیم یا در حوزه ؟!

2- با خودکار امضا کنیم یا با مداد ؟!

ممنون*

----------

